# entourer d'une auréole



## alexiacci

Bonjour,

je n'ai pas trouvé d'exemple pouvant m'aiguiller dans mon roman.

Je cherche à utiliser le mot "auréole" pour dire qu'on a fait de ce policier "un saint" ou "un héros".

Le policier en question est un ripou avéré et il se trouve qu'il se lance dans la politique.
Il bénéficie du soutien d'un journaliste du canard local. Un journaliste à la morale douteuse.

C'est son rédacteur en chef qui découvre le pot aux rose et qui lui lance :

_"Vous entourez ce policier d'une auréole
pour assurer votre reconversion en politique."_

Et ce que ça passe ?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, cela _peut passer_.
Toutefois, je me permettrai de suggérer plutôt "vous *parez* .../... d'une auréole", qui est sans doute plus proche de l'usage courant en pareil cas.


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans ce contexte, on pourrait également dire *coiffer* voire *affubler*.


----------



## Reynald

Le verbe est possible également : Vous auréolez ce policier pour...


----------



## Maître Capello

Reynald said:


> Le verbe est possible également : Vous auréolez ce policier pour...


----------



## alexiacci

Merci beaucoup. Merci à tous.

"Affubler" me parraît tout à fait approprié ici. Je vois l'auréole comme un apparat.
Il me fait penser à "affabuler".


----------



## aider

"Parer" est le mieux.

Sinon, le verbe "auréoler" est bien.

"Affubler" a un sens négatif...


----------



## Maître Capello

aider said:


> "Affubler" a un sens négatif...


… qui justement convient bien dans le contexte donné.


----------



## aider

Non, puisque l'auréole a toujours une connotation positive : on ne peut "affubler" quelqu'un d'une qualité ou d'une récompense (exemple : affubler Me Capello d'un doctorat _honoris causa_ de l'Université de Lausanne).

En revanche, l'inverse est possible : affubler un saint homme d'un surnom méprisant par exemple.


----------



## Maître Capello

On peut parfaitement _affubler_ quelqu'un d'un attribut positif. Par exemple : _Les soldats affublèrent Jésus d'un manteau pourpre_.


----------



## SergueiL

J'ajoute "couronner" à la liste.


----------



## Logospreference-1

_Affliger _(le personnage) _d'une auréole _ou_ infliger _(au public)_ une auréole _(sur le personnage)_, __enluminer _ou _orner d'une auréole, _avec à chacun ses sous-entendus.


----------



## volo

Bonjour à tous,

Le grand « connaisseur » en matière de lexicographie, le Google books Ngram Viewer semble ignorer complètement le « affubler d’une auréole ».
Les recherches sur « coiffer d’une auréole », « affliger d’une auréole », « enluminer d’une auréole » et « orner d’une auréole » n’ont malheureusement donné aucun résultat positif.
Par contre, le moteur connaît bien _*« parer d’une auréole », « couronner d’une auréole » et « entourer d’une auréole »*_, dont le dernier, soumis par alexiacci, dépasse largement les deux premières tournures proposées.
https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra... auréole;,c0;.t1;,entourer d' une auréole;,c0


----------



## aider

Le Larousse donne comme définition de "affubler" :



Accoutrer, vêtir quelqu'un d'une façon bizarre, ridicule : Elle l'avait affublé d'un costume de marin. 
Attribuer à quelqu'un quelque chose de ridicule, de fantaisiste : On l'avait affublé d'un surnom méprisant. 

Le Christ, presque nu*, revêtu d'un manteau pourpre d'apparat est en effet ridiculisé par les romains (comme étant le Roi des Juifs INRI).

Comme volo, je pense qu'affubler ne convient pas ici.
_______________________
* il l'était sans doute...


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais justement, le rédacteur en chef dit qu'il est ridicule de couronner ce policier d'une auréole puisque celui-ci est corrompu. C'est comme un déguisement. D'ailleurs, le verbe _affubler_ n'implique pas forcément du ridicule ; il peut aussi justement être question d'un déguisement.

Selon le TLFi s.v. affubler :


> *2.* _Cour., péj._ Se vêtir en s'écartant de l'usage. […]
> *b)* Dans un but de déguisement. _S'affubler de dentelles, de falbalas, de perruques, de bottes espagnoles, de lunettes, d'un masque, d'une barbe._


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je suis d'accord avec Maître Capello, parce qu'à partir du moment où cette auréole - ou le manteau de pourpre dans le récit de la Passion - présente quelque chose d'insolite ou d’insolent - ou d'insultant dans le récit de la Passion -, l'auteur est invité à jouer sur les nombreux sens seconds aussi bien qu'il préférer en rester au sens premier. Concernant les usages au sens second, il en existe certainement des exemples sur Ngram, mais nous aurons de mal à les y retrouver : l'accès n'en est pas direct, forcément. Sur Ngram il faudrait conjuguer un peu pour avoir une chance de trouver des usages avec sens second : participe passé et troisième personne du singulier du présent, de l'imparfait et du passé simple principalement.


----------



## aider

Je pense qu'on s'écarte du texte initial :

Le policier en question est un ripou avéré et il se trouve qu'il se lance dans la politique. Il *bénéficie du soutien d'un journaliste* du canard local. Un journaliste à la morale douteuse. C'est son rédacteur en chef qui découvre le pot aux rose et qui lui lance :
_"Vous entourez ce policier d'une auréole pour assurer votre reconversion en politique."_

En langage simple, cela signifie que le journaliste (un méchant...) a dit du bien, a encensé le policier (un autre méchant).
*
Mais, s'il dit du bien, s'il encense, il ne se moque pas !*

C'est le rédac chef qui reproche au journaliste d'encenser le policier : le blâme ou la moquerie n'existent donc PAS dans le chef du journaliste envers le policier (A), mais bien dans le chef du rédac chef à l'encontre du journaliste (B).

Or, la phrase dont nous discutons concerne seulement le "segment" A (si je puis appeler ça comme cela), à savoir les louanges que le journaliste diffusait au bénéfice du policier.

Et des louanges ne peuvent par définition être négatives, CQFD.

Il y a donc confusion entre les deux "segments" de l'histoire, le caractère négatif de (B) rejaillissant indûment sur (A).


----------



## Maître Capello

Il est bien entendu que le journaliste ne se moque pas du tout du policier – bien au contraire ! – et que lui-même n'aurait jamais employé un terme tel que _affubler_. Il est également entendu que le rédacteur en chef ne se moque pas du policier. Mais puisque c'est le rédacteur en chef qui parle ici et que, *de son point de vue*, le journaliste a *indûment* auréolé le policier, il est logique qu'il puisse vouloir user d'un verbe tel que _affubler_.


----------



## aider

Le but de l'exercice est quand même de trouver le meilleur mot, pas le pire : on vous a déjà présenté : "coiffé", "paré", "entouré", on pourrait même ajouter "orné", mais vous voulez imposer "affubler".

Contre toute logique, car "affubler" a un sens négatif, alors qu'il s'agit d'éloges décernés par un (méchant) journaliste à un (méchant) policier.

Le fait que le policier et le journaliste soient tous deux des "méchants" n'entraîne pas que les éloges eux-mêmes soients négatifs, c'est-à-dire que le journaliste ait dénigré le policier !

Un "méchant" peut fort bien dire du bien d'un autre "méchant" savez-vous Maître Capello... Mussolini trouvait Hitler très intelligent par exemple.


----------

